# Marine fish, ricordea mushrooms, inverts arrived!



## r2oaquariums (Oct 17, 2012)

hello 
big shipment arrived of marine fish and inverts. 150 pcs of ricordea yuma polyps also arrived and 600 inverts. Over 500 corals in stock!!
i will not be in the store this weekend ( saturday or sunday) however the store will be open for regular hours thanks to a few friends and customers willing to run the show for me, while i take a few days to get away. Therefore to make things easy for everyone, i will have 25 percent off all saltwater livestock!!!! This sale will start friday and end sunday 
on top of the 25 percent off all livestock....
xl cleaner shrimp reg 14.99 on sale for 9.99
all snails will once again be offered for .50 cents per snail
here is a list of items that arrived in the shipment
PERCULA CLOWN -L	AMPHIPRION OCELLARIS
SADDLE CLOWN -M	APMHIPRION POLYMNUS
BLUE FACE GOBY	Hoplolatilus starcki 
FIRE FISH GOBY - M	NEMETELEOTRIS MAGNIFICA
PINK SKUNK CLOWN	AMPHIPRION AKALLOPLESIOPS
PERCULA CLOWN -m	AMPHIPRION OCELLARIS
PERCULA CLOWN -S	AMPHIPRION OCELLARIS
YELLOW DOTTED GOBY -M/S	CRYTOCENTRUS CINCTUS
ORANGE SKUNK SHRIMPS (L)	LYSMATA AMBOINENSIS
NASSARIUS SNAIL	Nassarius sp
Narite snail	Narites sp.
FEATHER DUSTER - CENIATHUS SPECIES
SAND TIGER CONCH	Strombus sp
TURBO SHELL	Trochus sp.
SAND STARFISH	FROMIA SPECIES
SEAHARES SLUGS	DOLABELLA HURICULARIA
RED SHRIMPS	LYSMATA DEBELIUS
NANO BUBBLE ANEMONE- Orange (Rough)	Entacmaea quadricolor
NANO BUBBLE ANEMONE- Green (Rough)	Entacmaea quadricolor
RED PISTOL SHRIMP	ALPHEUS RANDALL
Semi ROSE BUBBLE ANEMONE	Entacmaea quadricolor
COLORED SADDLE CARPET ANEMONE - Red PHYSOBRACHIA DAMASAYA 
HARLIQUIN TUSK - ML	LIENARDELLA FASCIATA
EGG SHARK	CHILOSCYLLIUM SPECIES
BLUE TANG -M - 9 X 16	PARACANTHUS HEPATHUS
HARLIQUIN TUSK - ML	LIENARDELLA FASCIATA
SQUARE ANTHIAS	PSEUDANTHIAS PLEUROTAENIA
YELLOW / ORANGE ANTHIAS FEMALE - M/S	PSEUDANTHIAS PLEUROTAENIA
BLUE TANG -M - 8 X 16	PARACANTHUS HEPATHUS
BLUE TANG -XT	PARACANTHUS HEPATHUS
GREEN MANDARIN L/ML	PTEROSHYNCHIROPUS SPENDIDUS
GREEN MANDARIN M	PTEROSHYNCHIROPUS SPENDIDUS
POWDER BROWN TANG (m)	ACANTHURUS JAPONICUS
LUNULA BUTTERFLY - m	CHAETODON LUNULA
CARPENTER WRASSE	Paracheilinus carpentiri
CHOCOLATE TANG -S	ACANTHURUS PYROFERUS
CHOCOLATE TANG -m	ACANTHURUS PYROFERUS
CHOCOLATE TANG -ML	ACANTHURUS PYROFERUS
LIPSTICK TANG - M	NASO LITURATUS
SPOT CHEECKED SURGEON- M/S	ACANTHURUS NIGROFUSCUS
SPOT CHEECKED SURGEON- M/S	ACANTHURUS NIGROFUSCUS
LIPSTICK TANG - M	NASO LITURATUS
GREEN BIRD FISH WRASSE -ML/L	GOMPHOSUS VARIOUS
EMPERATOR ANGEL JUV. m	POMACANTHUS IMPERATOR
CLOWN TRIGGER - M	BALISTOIDES CONSPICILLUM
CORAL BEAUTY ANGEL -M	CENTROPYGE BISPINOSUS
GARDEN EEL- Green	HETEROCONGER HALIS
LONG NOSE HAWK FISH (M)	OXYCIRRHITES TYPUS
BLACK PERCULA CLOWN -M/ML	AMPHIPRION LATEZONATUS
BLACK PERCULA CLOWN (S)	AMPHIPRION LATEZONATUS
STRIPE SWEETLIPS -M/S	PLECTORHINCHUS SPECIES
FLAME GOBY - M	NEMATELEOTRIS DECORA
STRAWBERRY GROUPER	PSEUDOCHROMIS PORPHIREUS
DIADEMA GROUPER	PSEUDOCHROMIS DIADEMA
SALARIAS GOBY -M/S	SALARIAS FASCIATUS
ORANGE SPOTTED GOBY -Male	VALENCIENNEA PULARIS
ORANGE SPOTTED GOBY -M/S	VALENCIENNEA PULARIS
VLAMINGI TANG - Ml	Acanthurus vlamingi
VLAMINGI TANG - M/S	Acanthurus vlamingi
BANNER WRASSE	CORIS ANGULATA
COLORED SEA MANTHIS - m	SQUILLA MANTHIS
LONG NOSE HAWK FISH (M)	OXYCIRRHITES TYPUS
SALARIAS GOBY -M/S	SALARIAS FASCIATUS
PERCULA CLOWN -L	AMPHIPRION OCELLARIS


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Yeah...that's what Ryan needs.....me with a key to the store


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

Red... what time do u close on sunday?


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

That's a very good question.....I have the Saturday shift. From my understanding Sunday may open a little later (1pm) and close at 5pm. I will post once confirmed. Apologies for not knowing sooner. I'm still working out the logistics.


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

Damn Taipan is running R2O for Ryan...... Iam Sooo jealous. 

-Tony


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

The optimist would say I won the bet. The pessimist would say I lost the bet. I'll let you decide. D'oh! Actually....it will be nice to serve some fellow hobbyists. No sweat.

(Asian labour is cheap - he has compromising pictures of me and some invertebrates).

Finally...before anyone makes an issue of me 'playing' favourites in terms of LFS or conflict of interest.....I was a salesman at NAFB today by happenstance. I've done the same at RR and CRS....along with others. 

ENJOY the weekend! The weather will be awesome.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

*Sunday closing time....*



george said:


> Red... what time do u close on sunday?


5pm Sunday.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

It was a pleasure to meet so many saltwater and freshwater hobbyists today. It was nice to put a (user) name to some faces. Enjoy your latest additions. My tenure at R2O has come to a close for today. Hours of operation for Sunday should be 12pm-5pm.....possibly 1pm-5pm. I'll pass on the keys to another person for tomorrow. Cheers.


----------

